# Central Wisconsin/Wausau Area



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking to do training with my German Shepherd in the central Wisconsin/Wausau area. Specifically, would like to continue working in some aspects of Schutzhund like bite work and tracking. I will want to work on real world obedience as opposed to the specific trial exercises as well. Same thing for scent work; would like to teach the dog real world tracking skills. 

If you have an interest or know of someone within a limited driving distance, would like to hear from you. Can you post a reply or send me a PM. 

One final note: This is a hobby for me so the time I can commit is limited by my first three priorities: Faith, family and my career. As a result I don't want to do this at times that interferes with church and need to be upfront about my ability to commit tons and tons of time.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

How close to the Guernee area?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

If you're referring to Guernee, IL, not very close. I'm about 4 hours north of there and 2 hours north of Madison


----------

